# Sulcata penis amputation



## Debra Kowal (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello, 
My name is Debra and my 2 yr old sulcata tortoise Tonka is having problems with his penis. It has prolapsed several times and has gotten swollen and infected. He could no longer retract it inside of his shell. I took him to the vet and he had to have a costly penis amputation done. Ugh! Poor guy.... 
Approx two months have passed and he has seemed to fully recover until about a week ago out pops the stump of his amputated penis. With the same problem as before. He was digging around in his outdoor pen and got it scraped and swollen again it wont retract into his shell. It looks real bad with fresh wound from first surgery all exposed. He doesn't seem to be suffering as with the first time around, Tonka is eating well and moving around just great. I have called the vet again today and they suggest I bring him in for a second penis amputation to fully remove the penis and go through this all over again. I feel just awful for the lil guy. Is this something that has been heard of before? Anyone have a similar situation with any advise? Will he be ok in the long run if I go ahead with a second surgery? I just don't know what to think and just want whats best for him. 

Thank you.


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh wow... So sorry for this.... I would go ahead with the second if I were in your situation but someone with experience with the same thing may be able to give you more advice. Good luck!


----------



## G-stars (Oct 16, 2014)

What's he scrapping it against? 


— Gus


----------



## Debra Kowal (Oct 16, 2014)

Nothing in particular, the ground I would guess. He's just dragging it around as he is grazing outside because it wont go back in. He rests on hay bedding in his indoor pen and grass, weeds and clover in his outdoor pen to munch on. It may have happened while burrowing into the corner of his enclosure. The problem is the thing wont stay in, even after an amputation. It keeps prolapsing and he is injuring himself while its hanging out. Any ideas what to do?


----------



## G-stars (Oct 16, 2014)

I do notice that mine do it in water. Maybe you can try putting him in warm water see if it retracts? Although I figure you probably did that already. Also I think I've read somewhere that sugar may help. Look that one up before you try it. 


— Gus


----------



## Debra Kowal (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, I have tried a good soaking but not the sugar as the vet recommended against it when I brought that up. No luck after a bath. 
I think I am just going to bring him in tomorrow morning for his second amputation. I just feel so bad for the guy and wouldn't wish this upon my worst enemy. I want it to be over with and he heals and feels better.


----------



## G-stars (Oct 16, 2014)

Just curious as to what was the reason the vet told you not to use sugar if he was going to amputate it anyways? 


— Gus


----------



## Debra Kowal (Oct 16, 2014)

He didn't give me a reason other than he advised against it and told me to bring him in instead. 
May be due to the fresh wound of first surgery.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 16, 2014)

Poor guy! What a crazy thing to have happen TWICE! I hope you two get through this awful time quickly and that your tortoise heals up nicely.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 16, 2014)

I think your vet was remiss at not removing the whole penis the first time around. He ought to give you a discount because this is now his fault. You must hold some of the blame though, because unless you find out why the penis kept prolapsing and fix the why, it is just going to keep happening. It might be a heavy parasite load, bladder stones, constipation...any number of things cause the tortoise to strain, and the first thing that pops out is the penis.

I have taken in about 4 sulcatas with prolapsed penises that weren't tended to in a timely manner and the penis had to be amputated. But the vet took off the whole thing. Then you try to figure out why. X-rays will tell you if there's some sort of blockage. Aloe or pumpkin would act as a stool softener to help move things along.

Yes, you deffinitely have to go ahead with the second surgery, but talk to the vet and with his help try to figure out why your tortoise is straining and fix that problem too.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 16, 2014)

G-stars said:


> Just curious as to what was the reason the vet told you not to use sugar if he was going to amputate it anyways?
> — Gus


From what I have been told, sugar reduces inflammation, which helps the procedure. If the tissue is too swollen, there could be heavier bleeding during the procedure.


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 16, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your little guy. Hope the vets can find a solution, soon. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Debra Kowal (Oct 17, 2014)

I will try to find out the reason why this is happening this morning when I take him in for second procedure and give you all an update on how Tonka is doing.. Thank you


----------

